# Books on Laminated Dough



## pastryjr (Jun 14, 2006)

I am very interested in Laminated Doughs and would like to get recommendations on good books on this topic. I have a few books, but feel like they are too general. Looking for something that covers details on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Fachschule Richemont, or the Richemont Craft School, In Lucerne, Switzerland has some excellent books on this. As a matter of fact, the volume titled: " A guide to perfect Bakery and Confectionary " (1989, sorry no ISBN listed on my volume) has quite a few chapters on this, complete with many coloured photos. Everything is taken into detail; mixing time, resting time before folding in fat, # of laminations, thickness of laminations, resting times between laminations, baking temp and time, etc.

Google Richemont Craft School. Hope this helps


----------

